# Just an off topic thread



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Shhhh! This is the secret meeting roam for the secret members of the new ruler of the forums in the making... Me, Choco!

We'll discus our plans here.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 18, 2022)

may or may not be a spy


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> may or may not be a spy


Hmmmm.....


----------



## ben909 (Nov 18, 2022)

*appears to be fixing wires*(sorry i had to make a reference)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

That's alright. Now, time to enact my plan for power. Every post I make on here, I'll need you all the like it. Giving me a double boost to me gaining trophy points. Letting my power grow.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 18, 2022)

do you know how active ssaannttoo was during the peak of the covid activity time?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> do you know how active ssaannttoo was during the peak of the covid activity time?


No. How active was he?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 18, 2022)

Amepix said:


> No. How active was he?


... he had multiple pages of the most recent posts section as his comments


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ... he had multiple pages of the most recent posts section as his comments


So that's how he took over. Noted.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 18, 2022)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/ssaannttoos-rising-thing.1673356/page-2


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Oh man


----------



## ben909 (Nov 18, 2022)

good luck


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

I don't need luck. I've got charm! I'm nice! I make jokes! I can do this!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 18, 2022)

You'll never defeat our leader, ssaannttoo


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> You'll never defeat our leader, ssaannttoo


we've been found out!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

I think I just might take over. I'll interact with everyone and anyone I can!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

Shadow The Hedgehog and the Devil became best friends! RUN!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> Shadow The Hedgehog and the Devil became best friends! RUN!


Not my problem. But what does this have to do with my secret take over of the forums?


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

I don't know. I just like to be a little strange.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I don't know. I just like to be a little strange.


You are a strange one


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

Indeed I am little wolf! Now go before I try to eat you by accident.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

This is my secret take over thread! You can't make me leave!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

And what if this take over is getting taking over by me? *MMMMMMMMMMMMMM?*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Depends, well known member Vino The Strange One.

I've got 85 trophy points, you've got only 65. I'm more powerful than you.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

That's not fair. :']


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Unfortunately, it's not. But have you seen ssaannttoo's trophy points? That's who I've gotta beat.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

Oh yeah, I saw his trophys a long time ago.  The true ruler of this place.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Not for long. My takeover has begun!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

That kind of goal is going to take 10 years to completee.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Every good war does.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

I can't refute that statement. It's so true.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

But the word 'good' and 'war' are impossible to be together.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

In case you hadn't noticed, my takeover is in a massive scale. I'm in almost every thread possible. They can't escape me! I am inevitable.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

<-< Sure... That's going to work...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

But if I'm everywhere, that's all the more potential likes, which can give me trophy points, and all the more posts, which give me trophy points.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 18, 2022)

What's going on here? _Some secret stuff._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Shhhhhhh! I'm talking over the forums. Be quiet!


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 18, 2022)

It's like seeing a pawn fighting against a queen in chess.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

But I'll get there eventually with patience, determination, and having nothing better to do, I'll get there!


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 18, 2022)

Okay, Amepix, just write to the forum games as much as possible, it's easy to score points there.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

You are correct. And I've been doing that wherever possible.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 19, 2022)

I mean I post gibberish all the time.. I mean rambling is in my name


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I mean I post gibberish all the time.. I mean rambling is in my name


Feel free to ramble. I'll be executing my plans


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

A bit of an update to anyone who even remembers my plans which I haven't given up on. I now have 150 trophy points.

It's not that important, but I just figured it'd let you know. As soon as I have completed all the point goals, I'll be the new owner of the forums! Or so I've been told.


----------



## sneksneki (Dec 16, 2022)

Posting here as a way to leave my mark and say goodbye to the forums before they go into read-only mode. RIP FAF.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 16, 2022)

This has come to my attention and I am not amused. Sedition will be treated with the contempt it deserves.

Dunking in caramel and thrown into a ballpit of M&Ms.


----------

